# Update to Kindle for iOS app



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

http://appadvice.com/ipadwebview/2016/01/kindle-for-ios-gets-social-sharing-features-parallel-downloads

So, Kindle's iOS users can indeed enjoy social sharing in version 4.16 of the application: this feature makes it "easier than ever" to recommend a book to a friend, according to Amazon, and you can even send quotations from e-books using a range of connected apps, too.

In the app's release notes, Amazon explains:

This feature makes it easier than ever to recommend a book to a friend or chat about a funny quote. Kindle book readers (or senders) can recommend the book or share a quote from the book with whomever they want - one friend, a group of friends, or more. Customers can choose from the apps they use every day to chat with friends like Facebook Messenger and WhatsApp, as well as email, texting, and more.

This is a nice addition to the Kindle software; while I've never been one for reading books on my iOS devices (the backlight's a killer), it is nevertheless nice to see Amazon take advantage of Apple's mobile platform through integrating sharing in this way.

Parallel downloads

Aside from social sharing, however, Amazon has also brought parallel downloads to Kindle for iOS. Now, users of the free app can download up to three e-books simultaneously. Before, it had indeed been only possible to download a single title at once: something the more hardcore bookworms out there might have struggled with.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Parallel downloads
> 
> Aside from social sharing, however, Amazon has also brought parallel downloads to Kindle for iOS. Now, users of the free app can download up to three e-books simultaneously. Before, it had indeed been only possible to download a single title at once: something the more hardcore bookworms out there might have struggled with.


LOL
I'm pretty hard core, but even when I have clicked on 10 titles in a row to download, they are usually all done within 30-60 seconds. Not sure I have ever had that big of a book emergency.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Chad Winters said:


> LOL
> I'm pretty hard core, but even when I have clicked on 10 titles in a row to download, they are usually all done within 30-60 seconds. Not sure I have ever had that big of a book emergency.


Yeah, I looked at that and thought, "this is a thing?" LOL


----------

